# What are you doing? What is your LO(s) doing?



## x__amour

Me: Going back and forth between computer and PS3. :haha:
LO: Napping. :sleep:


----------



## Burchy314

Me: trying to fall asleep, but to distracted.
Jayden: napping!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me: not alot , thinking about what to make for dinner
Quin: playing with catch me kitty


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs sleeping.Dreaming off her morning bottle prob:haha:
Im on BnB catching up with Eastenders an Big Bro whist having a tea and choc biscuites. Not forgetting the Mars too!


----------



## rileybaby

Rileys been in bed for 2hrs.. and im waiting for my dad to go to bed so i can put eastenders on!


----------



## amygwen

Sitting here on BNB while LO and OH watches Dino Dan on TV. He just woke up from a nap! :D


----------



## Melibu90

Catching up with the teen mom i have recorded
Cameron is in bed


----------



## sarah0108

Kids: Asleep

Me: on here, kinda watching TV, bed time soon though :lol:


----------



## teen_mommy44

me: BnB and watching TV/feeding zach (one reason i love BFing, having a free hand)
zach: eating and falling asleep lol


----------



## ONoez2010

Me: Watching modern family, BnB
LO: playing with the cat


----------



## Harli

Me: Going on my forums and waiting for my food to be done! Midnight snack!

LOs: Both are currently in bed.


----------



## Hotbump

Me: About to go wash some clothes, the amount of clothes two toddler can pile up in a week is sooo unbeliavable :shock:
Boys: Jr is sleeping, Jovanni is helping daddy put the clothes in the basket


----------



## beths baby

Me- on my phone on bnb
LO- breastfeeding


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm on BNB/FB and watching Law and Order SVU

Arianna is upstairs in bed, talking herself to sleep, haha.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Meee. On here whilst I've got 10mins.
LO's. Laila's eating her breakfast and Harleys still in bed, lazyy.


----------



## Natasha2605

Me : On here whilst I eat my cereal
LO : Playing with the lid on her cup of juice, whilst NOT eat her cereal whilst watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.

Same way we start more or less every morning :)


----------



## _laura

Max is at nursery and I'm about to do Uni work at home because I don't want to go in.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Me: BnB, researching about aliens because I'm in the mood and also waiting for my mum to text me
LO: just fallen asleep for a quick nap and will have porridge when she wakes up


----------



## wishuwerehere

LO: at nursery
Me: supposed to be working on my dissertation...:dohh:


----------



## Bexxx

LO:Asleep
Me:Being slept on/BnB :lol:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

LO: Watching Cbeebies
Me: Waiting for the rug to dry so I can hoover it!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## mayb_baby

Me: Sitting on here and FB feeling sorry for my poor baby.

Michael:Napping

We went to the docs and he has severe conjuctivitus, a throat infection and an ear infection:cry:


----------



## 17thy

Me: Sitting on BnB while DH is making breakfast. Then have to start on math :(

LO: Eating pineapple chunks and puffed whole wheat cereal, singing "Da da daaaaa, da da daaaa" I think she wants out.


----------



## divershona

Hope michael feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm surfing on bnb while my pictures upload on facebook.

LO is playing with her stacking cups in her pack-n-play.


----------



## x__amour

Me: Browsing BnB.
LO: Playing with her toys and eating a snack.


----------



## Hotbump

Me: on bnb and fb

Boys: playing in the living room watching cars2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

sitting on computer

watching Dinosaur Train.


----------



## emmylou92

On here making and making a brew Hollie sleeping. Going to wake her up and irratate her for a few hours before putting her to be so hopefully we can sttn tonight


----------



## sarah0108

Kids.. asleep :lol:

Us, well Callums just lit the fire and we're watching Hollyoaks :D


----------



## leoniebabey

im watching man v food main me super hungry and LO is in bed


----------



## bbyno1

Lo:Sleeping
Me:just about to eat my dinner! Talk about overdue lol


----------



## 112110

Me: This, facebook.
Brayden: Sleeeeeep


----------



## Melibu90

Cameron in bed
Im on here and just finished watching celeb big brother


----------



## JadeBaby75

Me: Working

Baby: At home playing with her Grandma!


----------



## mayb_baby

Me: On here
LO: Sleeping with daddy


----------



## ~RedLily~

Me: On here trying to visualise what food is in the kitchen so I don't actually have to go look just to find there is nothing :lol:
LO: sleeping (for now :dohh:)


----------



## tasha41

Me: BnB/TV
LO: sleeping!


----------



## zerolivia

Me: Laying in bed with OH, On BnB, looking for posts to reply to :) thinking about getting some ice cream...
LO: Drifting in and out of sleep while she lays on her boppy (right in my lap) She has a full belly <3


----------



## hot tea

I am editing pictures and on here, obviously.
Falko is dream feeding, OH is putting Ramsay to bed.


----------



## Harli

I am currently laying here with Leela on my boob, looking on here. :haha:
So obviously, Leela is on my boob & Azia is still sleeping, she won't be up for about an hour. :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

me: eating chicken mc bites from mcdonalds drinking iced tea while on bnb.

kids: sleeping. :sleep:


----------



## x__amour

Me: Laying in bed looking for new places, waiting for OH to come home from work. 
LO: Sleeeeeping!


----------



## AriannasMama

Me: On here and I was watching a movie. I'm debating on going downstairs for snack.

Arianna: Passed out, snoring and all.


----------



## stacy1991

Me: On here and cooking

LO: amusing himself on the Jolly Jumper


----------



## youngmummy94

Me: On BnB and FB.. watching OH play call of duty..

LO: Lying next to me drifting off and then waking up again every 4 mins.


----------



## Mellie1988

Me: getting all the washing done, packing ready for our move to the new house on Saturday....having a quick BnB break hehe 

LOs: watching mickey mouse club house quietly, for how long...I don't reallyy know! Lol 

X


----------



## rileybaby

Im watching Jeremy Kyle + looking for somewhere to live:wacko:
Riley is napping:sleep:


----------



## we can't wait

I am BNBing while listening to the TV.

DH is sitting with LO, she's playing in her jumper.


----------



## bbyno1

Asleep like always.
Im on BnB and deciding which dates/place to go to with the sun holidays lol


----------



## Rhio92

Me: on bnb, pigging out on crisps
LO: fast sleep in bed as it's nearly 9pm


----------



## Natasha2605

Me: On here, as you can tell :)
LO: Has been sleeping since 6pm 

OH's at work so it's been a very long boring night!


----------



## x__amour

Me: Heresies.
LO: Trying to drink her sippy cup upside down and dragging around a purse. :lol:


----------



## emmylou92

Me,oh here.

LO is trying to make the tv work, and perfecting her walking.

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/489cdcfa.jpg

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/611ce73f.jpg
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/32a217d7.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Max is playing withhis cars and garage, me callum and harriet are sat watching happy feet, though harriets snuggling and talking to Lola atm lol


----------



## amygwen

I'm on here, about to calculate my WW points so far today.

Kenny is playing with a puzzle while watching The Wonder Pets. :D


----------



## bbyno1

Melaying with Aliyah and on here.
Aliyah:Running round the kitchen with a bouncy ball chucking it everywhere. Getting so out of breath lol!OH playing along with her. Teaching her how to 'dribble' the ball lol!


----------



## emmylou92

I hope thats dribbling with her foot, unlike Hollie who thinks dribbling the ball means slobbering all over it hehe


----------



## bbyno1

:haha: she think 'dribbling'is chucking it on the glass cups that are on the draining board im sure lol.


----------



## emmylou92

Bless her, i bet she is geting excited andout having a baby sister soon.


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn is sat stroking the cat. I'm on here and watching peppa pig. No, that isn't the wrong way around!


----------



## divershona

im on here and Kaya's eating some toast ... i should be tidying up ready for my dad coming round but i've got a bad case of cba today ... im not even dressed yet!


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's gone to MILs.
I'm contemplating relaxing in bed with a book, before making a gorgeous beef and onion stew. But then again, I may ditch the book, and make cakes. Decisions decisions :haha: I do love my baby freee afternoons :D


----------



## sarah0108

Kids are helping callum sort wood for th fire, im in pjs haha going to tun them a bath soon


----------



## Hotbump

They are in the kitchen with their dad, while I'm crying my eyes out here on the laptop


----------



## bbyno1

She does rub my belly and say 'ahhh' but i did teach her that:haha:

Aliyahs asleep and im watching big bro!


----------



## mayb_baby

Hotbump said:


> They are in the kitchen with their dad, while I'm crying my eyes out here on the laptop

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Cindy it's ok hunny were all here for you:hugs::hugs:

Me: on bnb
LO: In his cot, sleeping in his own room for the second night :thumbup:


----------



## Melibu90

LO: sleeping beside me on the couch he wouldnt go to bed tonight
Me: watching desperate housewives and browsing


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey is sleeping, finally. OH is watching NFL, and I am so bored - trying to avoid online shopping, not working... x


----------



## 17thy

I'm playing with Emerald and kind of tidying up and she's playing with her cabbage patch doll. She handed me one of her cloth diapers and her baby. :rofl: So I put the diaper on the babydoll and Em grabbed it back and rocked it and now she keeps trying to make her stand by holding the dolls hair :haha:

EDIT: now she is playing dress up, and shoving her old clothes in my quilting drawer. :dohh: haha


----------



## Bexxx

I'm trying to study but the dvd won't work so I can't watch the case studies :(
LO is out with OH buying foooood!


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah is sleeping and i've just woken up, i miss her like crazy i want her to wake up but i could do with the rest :laugh2:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is sitting on my lap and I'm just on here


+3625. \\ysf,ygsduummne67n67ymdjikdefeedf - From Arianna


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm at school waiting until my next class is about to begin.
Gracelynn is at home with my parents either tormenting the dog or laying around because she has been sick.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's in bed :)
I'm on here, doing nothing. Ooops I mean doing coursework. Of course.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer's in bed, has been for nearly an hour.
I'm waiting for my dinner to go cold so I can eat it (yeah I'm a weirdo haha)


----------



## emyandpotato

LO is sleeping, I'm sat here trying not to think about food


----------



## x__amour

LO: Napping.
Me: Watching Teen Mom 2 reruns.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's at nursery, my mum will be picking him up on the way home from work soon :)
I'm on bnb, freeeeeezing (with a a t shirt, cardigan, hoody and dressing gown on :dohh: )


----------



## vaniilla

lo is having a nap, I'm eating home made pain au chocolat.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me: Feeling rather BLERGHH, and trying to work out what's for dinner. 
LOs: Playing nicely together. Logan keeps fetching me things :)


----------



## lhancock90

Me: Distracting myself from moving house with BnB
Evelyn: Fast asleep :)


----------



## mayb_baby

LO: In play room
Me: Cooking


----------



## stephx

LO: sleeping
Me: BnBing trying to distract myself from uni work and going for a jog fml


----------



## bbyno1

Drinking her bottle before sleeping.
On Bnb,then having a munch,watching BB and having a soakk


----------



## Harli

Me: Just sitting on the laptop, just got done with dinner.
LOs: Leela fell asleep a little bit ago, and Azia is still eating.


----------



## snowfia

LO: sleeping on my chest.
Me: watching Judge Judy :L


----------



## Rhio92

Connor: In bed
Me: Pigging out on chocolate digestives and contemplating going to bed


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me: Trying not to eat everything in the house :dohh: 
Robyn: sleeping
Logan:.... SLEEPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs fast asleep while im uploading pictures:dohh:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm on here, sitting next to my dog who seems to be biting her 'toenails' (claws) :wacko:

LO is asleep in a bed (not cot) for the first time :)


----------



## o.o

LO: in bed sleeping
Me: watching the big bang theory and trying to do homework:dohh:
and bnb-ing of course lol


----------



## amygwen

~RedLily~ said:


> I'm on here, sitting next to my dog who seems to be biting her 'toenails' (claws) :wacko:
> 
> *LO is asleep in a bed (not cot) for the first tim*e :)

Woooo! Big girl bed! How'd she do?


----------



## Melibu90

LO eating breakfast
Im getting dressed ready for the day ahead :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Me : Bnbing while eating my cereal
LO - Eating her cereal and a plate of apple and pear slices while watchin Mickey Mouse Clubhouse

Our usual routine, none of us are fully awake yet haha!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Me: on here :lol:
LO's: Both in bed atm.


----------



## Natasha2605

Are they both late risers Laura?! Lucky you to have them both asleep at the same time!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Usually they are! Harley will feed 6/7am then go straight back to sleep and Laila usually wakes anywhere between 8-9am. They're both good sleepers (atm :lol:)


----------



## bbyno1

We are both eating our Weetabix lol


----------



## amygwen

I'm working!
Kenneth is having fun with his daddy!


----------



## bbyno1

Sleeping with daddy.
Bleaching the entire bathroom and sorting through Aliyah's clothes


----------



## xgem27x

I'm chilling on the laptop

The twins are meant to be going to sleep, instead I hear giggling coming from their room!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Me: Just sat on the sofa on BnB. 

LO: Sitting next to me in his bouncy chair, awake but content  xx


----------



## bbyno1

Im on BnB and Aliyah is playing with all the rice she has over the table:dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

LO is asleep in bed, im just on here


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im watching soaps and studying.

Jade is at daycare taking a nap!


----------



## Rhio92

Connor fast asleep in bed.
I'm on here waiting for my mum to go to her boyfriends, mojito mix can and chocolate bars waiting in the fridge :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I am on the computer, they are chasing the cat and playing with the dollhouse.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm bnbing and listening to music channels
LO's in bed :)


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is in bed and im about to give the fridge a clean outt after i have caught up on here lol!


----------



## ~RedLily~

amygwen said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> I'm on here, sitting next to my dog who seems to be biting her 'toenails' (claws) :wacko:
> 
> *LO is asleep in a bed (not cot) for the first tim*e :)
> 
> Woooo! Big girl bed! How'd she do?Click to expand...

It took 2 hours 10 minutes for her to go to sleep and in that time she went from finding it hilarious to devastating about 10 times :lol: I ended up putting her sleeping bag on and she settled down quite quickly then with me sat right nxt to her. She slept through till 6am but I wasn't getting up that early so made her go back to bed for a couple of hours :haha:
Tonight it took an hour so big improvement and she was a lot more calm and relaxed about it so I was able to leave the room, I just put her sleeping bag on from the start so that probably helped and meant she couldn't keep climbing out lol.


----------



## youngmummy94

I'm watching Harry Potter. Tyler is lying on his playmat smiling and cooing to himself


----------



## Harli

Me: On here and watching a movie.
LOs: Azia is in bed, and Leela is sitting here with me laughing at who knows what as I have not seen anything funny ... besides her that is, but you know? :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

im watching Hey Arnold reruns and Jade is sleeping at her daddy's!


----------



## mayb_baby

Me: On Laptop
LO: Sleeping 
OH: watching footie:dohh:


----------



## Bexxx

Me:Studying
LO:In town with my mum :)


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's having a nap, I'm relaxing after shopping with Sarah :haha: Going to cook sausage, egg and beans for tea :D


----------



## 17thy

Emerald is pretending to stir something in her little tin can and we are taking turns "tasting" it :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin is throwing things around in the living room and Im trying to tidy up! :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

I am relaxing, could really do with a snooze but I won't sleep tonight.

LO has just gone out with OH to get chicken, salad and wraps for tea :)


----------



## o.o

LO is out with her dad
i'm trying to do zumba :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

The twins are making a mess of my living room, and I am letting them do it cos its keeping them quiet and I'm doing a big tidy up tonight anyways when they go to bed!

And they are chatting to each other too, which is quite funny because they are babbling random noises, but so far I have definately heard korma and naan.... so I thinking they are talking about getting takeout! Yum!


----------



## mayb_baby

LO: watching Waybaloo
Me: On here, folding clothes and trying to resist pizza 
OH: Eating pizza:dohh:
Dog: sleeping


----------



## Lilys mummy

Lily - watching in the night garden.
Maddison - Trying to watch in the night garden but falling to sleep 
Me - On laptop but should really be doing the ironing !


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah's eating her chicken and im drinking my tea with cake,yumm


----------



## wishuwerehere

Issy is chasing my oh.
I'm contemplating murdering my oh for winding her up this close to bed :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer is sound asleep, has been for nearly an hour.
I am bnbing as OH is out at football :)


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is taking a nap because he's poorly
I'm sat on the laptop doing an essay


----------



## divershona

i'm on here being nosy :haha: and Kaya's sat watching cbeebies whilst eating her snack!


----------



## Mellie1988

Im at work :cry: Grace is at school till 2pm for the first time today and Theo is at the childminders 

x


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is asleep and I'm writing an essay...yawn


----------



## Lauraxamy

LO's are asleep and I'm eating lunch and on here.


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer is *dare I say it* ... Napping! She climbed up onto my lap to watch Curious George an hour ago and fell asleep. She hasn't done that in over a year. Had to cut her cosyness short after ten minutes cause I was dying on a pee so she's now in her bed.

In the last 50 minutes I've done the dishes, washed her bottles, cleaned my kitchen and tidied the living room. Just thought I'd browse here quickly then go clean my bathroom before I wake her about 3 :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin is playing, and I'm about to get his snow suit on because hes off to daycare so I can study bit


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is asleep in her pram and I am nosing on here :)


----------



## Hotbump

Jr and Jovanni are watching sesame street...Im here when I'm suppose to be cleaning :lol:


----------



## 17thy

What is a pram? I thought it meant like a stroller lol


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's in bed :D
I'm on here, contemplating ringing my finger's-crossed-hopefully-boyfriend, needing to tidy up, but cba :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs going in the bath with daddy. Im munching some crisps before starting the tidying up!


----------



## 17thy

I'm listening to Trivium, LO is taking her first nap of the day, she fell asleep in the middle of lunch :haha: so i put her in her bed :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Me: trying to sleep 
Lo: sleeping


----------



## Harli

Me: In the process of making dinner for everyone. Taking a break now though, as things are mostly just heating.
LOs: Azia & Leela both are having some fun time and attention from my dad and grandma.


----------



## Bexxx

Me, feeding Isla/on here
Isla, feeding :D


----------



## Natasha2605

LO is sleeping. I'm on here waiting on my bath to run!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs gone down for the night.
Im on BnB,gunna have a bath in a mo.


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is in bed and I'm finishing reading today's copy of The Independent.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's at nursery, possibly on his way home.
I'm on here debating what to do for tea!


----------



## Harli

Azia, Leela, and myself are all sitting here on my bed watching The Land Before Time before bed. :flower:


----------



## 17thy

Harli said:


> Azia, Leela, and myself are all sitting here on my bed watching The Land Before Time before bed. :flower:

I used to watch that all the time when I was a kid! :D


----------



## Melibu90

LO getting tired out playing with toys
Me: on here and trying to tire out Cam, im nackered myself!


----------



## mayb_baby

LO:watching Mickey mouse
Me: on here and cleaning


----------



## bbyno1

Sleeping in the buggy.
Im ordering her photos she had done with Pixi photos and booking our Sun holiday:dance:


----------



## Natasha2605

I've just finished breakfast and Summer is eating a yougurt :)


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's napping, I've just finished cleaning so I'm relaxing with a hot chocolate x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im at work and Jade is eating breakfast at daycare!


----------



## mayb_baby

LO: Playing with his garage 
Me: Cooking


----------



## Strawberrymum

LO at the playground

ME trying to think of 500 more words for my essay


----------



## bbyno1

Playing with OH.
Ordering a shower curtain-to give birth on!


----------



## Harli

Me: Watching Television & on the laptop, obviously.
LOs: Azia is colouring at the table and Leela is napping.

We're going out in about half hour to go to lunch with Edward.


----------



## emmylou92

Talking to Hollie and on here, Hollie has the duvet out on the floor laying on it cuddling her hello kitty and listening to me!


----------



## amygwen

Kenny is eating breakfast and watching Go Diego Go!

While I'm on the computer catching up on e-mails and BNBing :D


----------



## MommyGrim

Me: I'm sitting in class...at 9 am....on a Saturday >.<
LO: Is at home with OH, playing with her stuffed animals, so at least she's having a good time! :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Napping while im on here and re arranging my room,ready for baby!!


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah and I are both on the laptop, whilst she's stretching, yawning and making random noises lol.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's in bed, I'm on here x


----------



## Harli

Me: Watching a Lets Play of Alan Wake.
LOs: Both are in bed, asleep!


----------



## ONoez2010

Watching tv and playing with my iPod. 
LO is in bed


----------



## x__amour

LO: In bed.
Me: Here waiting for OH to come back from getting called in. :(


----------



## emmylou92

Lollypop is in bed,
Im on here, trying to make myself go to bed! Itsv3:35 am :dohh:


----------



## SapphireCrush

I'm watching CNN for coverage of the Nevada caucus
and Camille is sound asleep. =)


----------



## bbyno1

Sitting on my lap watching Justins House.
Im gunna start getting ready now to go in snoww


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's at MILs, I'm relaxing here x


----------



## Harli

Me: Finding some things Azia needs to go have a sleep over at her Auntie's house, and IMing with her Auntie about things.
LOs: Azia is packing for herself, because you know she just needs to bring soooo much. :winkwink: Leela is sitting with Grandma getting a story read to her.


----------



## bbyno1

Sleeping.
Catching up on BnB and Eastenders.


----------



## Harli

Me: Nothing, lol. I'm really bored tonight.
LOs: Azia is at her Auntie's and probably asleep by now, although I know when she spends the night at others she doesn't tire quick. :haha: Leela is in bed.


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is asleep in the pram outside, I'm eating my lunch :D


----------



## Harli

Me: Watching a movie. Kinda. :wacko:
LOs: Azia just got home bout' half and hour ago, and is telling everything that happened that she just had told me, to my dad and grandma. She had fun! Leela is also out in the family room with them.


----------



## Mellie1988

Me: sat eating fruit pastilles, browsing on here on my phone and talking to Theo, he's telling me the colours of the fruit pastilles haha :D 
Gonna go put some clothes away soon then make tea 

DS: watching tellie and chattering away to me :cloud9: 
DD: at the child minders, OH will pick her up about 5 

X


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ LOVE <3

Me: sitting on here and watching some strange film, trying to work out what the plan is for dinner. 

Robyn: Throwing plastic balls at the sofa
Logan: Passing balls to his daddy.


----------



## Hotbump

Me: on here
Kids: Watching sesame street and probably doing something they arent suppost to be doing since they are being really quiet *runs off to check on them*


----------



## alexis_

Me - On here and watching TV
DS - In bed :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Me: dying :( stupid sickness and diahrreaho bug

LOs: out with grandad 

X


----------



## Rhio92

Connor: napping
Me: eating wonka's everlasting gobstoppers


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah's sleeping.
Im on BnB,whilst munching Battenburg cake with a tea:D


----------



## x__amour

LO: Just waking up from a nap.
Me: Just finishing up BnB for now, I suppose!


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's in bed, I'm thinking about having an early night and joining him x


----------



## youngmummy94

me: doing an assignment :coffee:
lo: out with OH :cry:


----------



## Mellie1988

Me: sat in the living room on my own watching peppa pig :wacko: 

LOs: tidying up the play room so we can make some fairy cakes :)


----------



## Melibu90

LO : causing havoc in the living room
Me : gave up attempting to clean up after him
Easier when hes in bed :dohh:


----------



## KiansMummy

Me -Just chilling on the computer for 10 minutes waiting fortea tocoook
LO - Is attempting to put his coat on and keeps walking to the back door, he loves playing outside ! xx


----------



## snowfia

Me- waiting for the dishwasher to finish so I can eat
LO- in her bouncer whilst OH is talking to her and trying to make her smile :L


----------



## x__amour

Me: Just here catching up on BnB.
LO: Napping.


----------

